# 2008 G3 National Championships



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey guys, just thought I would throw this up there, Dean Tweedale has sent some emails out to those involved in last years most excellent race. I wanted to try and introduce more of you to this great venue.....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Racers,

It's time to crack the whip and get the ball rolling for the 2nd Annual G3 National Championships. "Experience the Best Competition in HO Racing!" was our tag line for the inaugural G3 Championships and we believe we delivered just that. We’d like to start by providing you with some feedback from participants that came from around the country last summer:

"It was without a doubt the best event I've been to. I've been to several Nationals; HOPRA, UFHORA, & SHORS, this wins, Hands DOWN! Phenomenal!"

”It was Great! I had a good time, and looking forward to racing next year."

"Probably the best venue I've ever been to for an HO race. Great Space for pits & tracks, Very Nice!"

"It was just right - everything!"

"The tracks were awesome; I've never been to a National event where every track was perfect!"

"This years weather was perfect, nice facilities, the people were polite & helpful. I'll be talking about this event for years to come. Thanks Guys!"

With comments like these, how could we not do it again this year! The event name has received an upgrade and will now be the "G3 National Championships." We’re looking forward to making this year’s event even bigger and better. The dates have been chosen, July 25th through the 27th, so make your travel plans now before summer prices go into effect.

Our website has been updated (www.g3championships.com) and we’ll be adding more information as we finalize the details. The sign-up page is now up and running so official registration is now open. Just like last year, there are some great incentives for early registration and payment. To start with, the first 30 paid entrants will receive an invitation to participate in the "Kit Race". The Kit Race this year will feature a special collectible BSRT G3 car in kit form which is sure to become an instant collectible. Second, for all paid entries received before May 31st, 2008, you will receive this year’s G3 National Championship’s body. Photo images of the prototype will be posted soon and, just like the Kit Car, will become an instant collectible. Of course, you can register at the G3 National Championships but we feel you won't want to miss out on these most valuable incentives for early registration.

As most of you already know, this is a single platform race based around BSRT’s very popular G3 car. We found one platform racing to be the best way to ensure the event was fun, competitive, and free from politics. We’ll leave the cross platform racing to other H.O. organizations so the best racers around the country have a place where they can get together on a level playing field. As our tag line says, we want racers to come and "Experience the Best Competition in HO Racing!" That’s what the participants found last year and what you can expect this year.

Once again we have rented Kennydale Memorial Hall, the same location as last year’s event. We felt this location was perfect for the race. It’s close to freeways, airports, hotels, restaurants, and just about every other amenity that you'd like or need. Plus, it features a beautiful Pacific Northwest backdrop and plenty of wide open space outside the Hall.

Throughout the weekend, we’ll be running Pro and Amateur drivers in three different racing classes. All races will be run on state-of-the-art, continuous rail Brystal tracks. The G-Jet race will require a specific body class. We’ve done this many times in the past to rave reviews. For this year’s event, the chosen body class is Can-Am. This body class is relatively broad so, for the G-Jet race, your car must have a body that ran in the Can-Am series from 1966 through 1973. Concours judging for "Best Appearing Race Car" will take place in the G-Jet racing class. All other racing classes can be run with any body style as long as it meets all general rules.

As we ride the success of last year’s inaugural G3 Championships, we are, once again, working to bring the best racers in the country together for an incredible weekend of racing. The mission of the G3 Championships is to promote good, clean, and competitive fun in the hobby/sport of HO scale slot car racing. We want racers to know they can come to the 2008 G3 National Championships and "Experience the Best Competition in HO Racing!"

Looking forward to seeing you this July,

Dean Tweeddale - Steve Stauffer - Darin Snow
G3 National Championships Coordinators
www.G3Championships.com
[email protected]
_________________
Experience the Best Competition in HO Racing!

G3 National Championships July 25th-27th, 2008


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

This event is getting really close! I hope to see some of you there!

Bill and Jerry, even if you guys don't race, you really should come out and get in some practice laps with us one of the days!


----------

